# Buffed Down?



## hockomat (16. April 2014)

Hallo ich komme seit heute Morgen nicht mehr auf die Hauptseite von Buffed geht das nur mir so oder ist die Seite zurzeit Down?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (16. April 2014)

kann grade selbst nich drauf


----------



## hockomat (16. April 2014)

Ok dann liegts scheinbar nicht an mir sondern ist wirklich seit heute Morgen nicht erreichbar.
Danke für die Antwort


----------



## Hordlerkiller (16. April 2014)

np


----------



## Ogil (16. April 2014)

Es scheint da Probleme mit irgendwelchen Cookies zu geben. Wenn man Cookies/Cache leert kommt man drauf - aber sobald man sich im Forum anmeldet geht es beim naechsten Versuch nicht mehr. Sind auch nicht alle betroffen.


----------



## Firun (16. April 2014)

könnte auch ein Provider Problem sein. 'Keine Ahnung ich komme auch nur sehr sporadisch auf die Hauptseite.


----------



## ZAM (16. April 2014)

Also erste Vermutung war ein Provider-Problem.
Aber es war offenbar eher ein Problem auf einem der Webserver und dem Login-System. Wir haben die Kiste neu gestartet, seitdem sollte das wieder vernünftig laufen.


----------



## Saji (16. April 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wir haben die Kiste neu gestartet, seitdem sollte das wieder vernünftig laufen.



Ich musste sofort daran denken.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p85xwZ_OLX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ogil (16. April 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Aber es war offenbar eher ein Problem auf einem der Webserver und dem Login-System. Wir haben die Kiste neu gestartet, seitdem sollte das wieder vernünftig laufen.


Nope. Immer noch gleiches Verhalten wie ich es weiter oben beschrieben habe.

Ergaenzung: Wenn ich mich im Forum abmelde geht auch sofort die Hauptseite wieder - ohne dass ich Cookies loeschen oder den Cache leeren muss...


----------



## hockomat (16. April 2014)

jap bei ir auch muss mich im Forum abmelden um auf die Hauptseite zu kommen ^^


----------



## Saji (16. April 2014)

Ich komme aktuell auch nicht mehr auf die Hauptseite.


```
Internal Server Error
 The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.

 Please contact the server administrator, cccadmin@computec.de and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.

 More information about this error may be available in the server error log.
```


----------



## Wynn (16. April 2014)

Ich komme nachdem ich den Pc neugestartet habe auch nicht mehr rauf


----------



## hockomat (17. April 2014)

Es funktioneiert immer noch so gut wie überhaupt nicht hier bitte fixt doch mal eure Seite


----------



## ZAM (17. April 2014)

Wie ist es mittlerweile?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. April 2014)

Bei mir funzt es wunderbar.


----------



## Wynn (17. April 2014)

bei mir geht es wieder auch nach reboot - aber ka wie es bei den anderen ist


----------



## Ogil (17. April 2014)

Hier funktioniert heute auch wieder alles ohne Probleme.


----------



## ZAM (17. April 2014)

Bei einem der Webserver hängt es offenbar noch - betrifft da "nur" die Startseite und "nur" wenn man eingeloggt ist. 
Wir kümmern uns darum.


----------



## hockomat (17. April 2014)

Super


----------



## Grushdak (17. April 2014)

Wäre ja mal interessant, mit welchen Providern oder/und Browsern die Probleme auftreten.
Denn ich habe mit meinem Firefox (28.0) bisher nix von den Problemen mitbekommen - nicht mal ansatzweise.
Alles funktioniert(e) tadellos - wie seit eh und je ... hmm.


----------



## ZAM (17. April 2014)

Nochmal: Es lag an einzelnen Webservern.
Die sind aber neu gestartet und das Problem dürfte nicht mehr auftreten seitdem.


----------



## hockomat (21. April 2014)

Hmm also irgendwie Zickt das heir momentan extrem rum kann schon wieder einige Artikel nicht öffnen und auch die Seite an sich Läd ewig langsam bis gar nicht


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. April 2014)

Hatte ne zeitlang mal Einloggresets, aber mittlerweile nur noch selten.


----------



## Firun (21. April 2014)

Bei mir geht z.b. die http://www.buffed.de/Buffed-Magazin-Brands-235731/News/buffed-Magazin-05-06-2014-ab-16-April-im-Handel-mit-Item-Codes-und-TESO-Beilage-1117237/  Seite nicht auf, andere widerrum funktionieren ohne Probleme. 

Die Fehlermeldung lautet: Diese Webseite weist eine Weiterleitung auf.


----------



## ZAM (24. April 2014)

Firun schrieb:


> Bei mir geht z.b. die http://www.buffed.de...eilage-1117237/  Seite nicht auf, andere widerrum funktionieren ohne Probleme.
> 
> Die Fehlermeldung lautet: Diese Webseite weist eine Weiterleitung auf.



Das sollte aber mittlerweile vorbei sein.


----------



## Orkato (7. April 2015)

Sorry alten Thread erwischt


----------

